# need some advice



## prune (Oct 15, 2010)

hello everyone,i have suffered with ibs since 7th grade. went to the doctor in 8th grade had colonoscopy and a endoscopy nothing was found so they sent me home with a anti depressant and weekly therapy. therapist was no help anti depressant didnt seem to do much either. my issues are a mixture of diarrhea and constipation. also extremely gassy and loud. i am now a senior and for the past 2 years have done nothing but let my ibs control my life. If my friends ask me to go to a party and i feel sick i wont go (which is a lot) i go to the bathroom a lot at school (if your a kid with ibs you know this is annoying) My new girlfriend (who doesnt know) has been wondering why i act tense some days and go to the bathroom a lot (luckily i just had shoulder surgery and blame it on the pain meds). so iv decided that iv had enough with it the way im dealing with ibs just isn't working anymore. i was thinking about going back to the doctor but i dont really know if that will help much. Anyone have any suggestions? diet? meds? im thinking about taking some gasx or something. your help is appreciated


----------



## BQ (May 22, 2000)

Sure go ahead and try the gas-x or other simethicone products. I would use them with meals. Also have you tried using some probiotics like Align etc??? They could cut down on the gassiness and noise. Also I find digestive enzymes can help with those symptoms too. (I also take the digestive enzymes with meals)Get yourself to GNC or even a regular drug store and ask for this stuff. Might as well try to get your gut under control while that shoulder is healing. And hey.. it's Senior year hon! You don't wanna miss out! So attack it like you would any other other challenge in front of you. Symptom management IS possible.. just takes some trial & error and time. I have no doubt you can do this.We're here for ya so please keep us posted.


----------

